# Blasc Fehlermeldung



## Geda (3. Februar 2008)

Nachdem durch eine Reihe von dummen Zufällen Blasc gelöscht werden musste und ich es neu installieren will erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich das wieder zum Laufen bringen? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Ali-Saraziel (6. Februar 2008)

Geda schrieb:


> Nachdem durch eine Reihe von dummen Zufällen Blasc gelöscht werden musste und ich es neu installieren will erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich das wieder zum Laufen bringen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



hatte das problem auch, lösche einfach den ordner der dir angzeigt wird welchen er nicht finden kann und probiers dann nochmal, müsste dann klappen

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente und dann diesen ordner löschen


----------



## Liyoa (8. Februar 2008)

Geht mir genauso, nachdem ich Blasc mal deinstalliert habe wegen diverser Fehler erhalte ich nun bei erneuter Installation den selben Fehler.


----------



## vmcmcse (13. Februar 2008)

Hi All,

nachdem ich die aktuelle Version runtergeladen habe und die exe-Datei gestartet habe, bleibt diese bei 99.04% hängen. ich kann die Installation nur abbrechen, mehr geht nicht.

Dannach kann ich die Blasc.exe nicht mehr dstarten weil er die Pfade nicht findet. Nur das manuelle Löschen hilft hier weiter (auf HDD und Registry)

Das Problem habe ich auf 2 Rechnern. WOW habe ich auf einer anderen Platte installiert als auf C:

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vmcmcse (13. Februar 2008)

Danke...habe den Ordner Buffed unter Dokumente und Einstellungen gelöscht...dann lässt es sich installieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (13. Februar 2008)

Servus erst ein mal!!!

Also ich habe das prob das mein Blasc beim updaten der addons hängen bleibt und ich es so über rechts klick schliesen nicht schliesen kann....

Dann habe ich auch manchmal das prob das wenn ich Wow Beende er beim uploaden der neuen infos hängen bleibt was kann ich dagegen tun????


----------



## truebeliever (13. Februar 2008)

edit:
habs schon gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hallo, 
ich habe hier gerade selbiges problem, installation ist abgestürzt und wenn ich neu installieren will kommt eben die fehlermeldung das er einen pfad nicht findet.
meine frage jetzt - wo finde ich den registry eintrag?bzw. wo verstecken sich sonst noch files von blasc? 
danke schon mal.


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2008)

truebeliever schrieb:


> edit:
> habs schon gefunden
> 
> 
> ...



Also BLASC nutzt und setzt keine Registry-Einträge (Edit bis auf nen Autostart-Eintrag). Was nutzt Ihr exakt für Betriebssysteme?


----------



## Mantaa (15. Februar 2008)

Mir geht es auch so, aber irgendwie denke ich man wird hier nicht ernst genommen seitens der BLASC Entwickler.


----------



## Superpatz (15. Februar 2008)

Tag Gemeinde!

Damit ich nicht umsonst Stunden meines Lebens verbraucht habe, möchte ich hier meine Erkenntnis mit euch teilen. Möglich das dies schon mal geschrieben wurde, jedoch muss ich dies los werden, sonst höre ich nicht auf mir in den Hintern zu beißen. 

Windows Programme haben es an sich, bei häufiger Benützung nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Hier macht das hilfreiche und mir ans Herz gewachsene Programm "Blasc2" keine Ausnahme. Ein komplettes Löschen bringt die Lösung.
Vergesst aber nicht euch vorher die Login Daten auf zu schreiben.

Die Einfache Lösung ist: Start - Systemsteuerung - Software, aus den aufgelisteten Programmen Blasc auswählen und deinstallieren. Dann einfach Blasc neu einspielen.

Solltet ihr aber unkoordiniert und manuell Dateien gelöscht haben (so wie ich es gemacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
muss dies Gründlich passieren, sonst installiert sich das Programm nachher nicht.
Also am einfachsten (ja es geht auch anders) ins Startmenü, "Suchen" Button drücken und nach Datei "Blasc" Suchen lassen. Dann alle Datein, welche eindeutig zum angesprochenen Programm zählen löschen (oh Gott, hoffentlich gibt es keine System Datein mit den Namen!)
Nicht zu vergessen (und auch das hab ich) die Datei "Buffed" in "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente" muss auch gelöscht werden!!! Ist dies getan, kann Blasc wieder installiert werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Beitrag liefern

Grüße

Patz


----------



## Treenael (15. Februar 2008)

Bei ner Neuinstallation kommt folgende Meldung:
Hat jemand eine Idee?

zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
suche Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche E:\Dateien\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche E:\Dateien\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche E:\Dateien\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche E:\Dateien\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche E:\Dateien\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen

Die Hinweise aus: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=BLASCLOADER
habe ich bereits ohne Erfolg getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hier bin ich fündig geworden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...OADER&st=20

Kann also geschlossen werden der Thread

PS unter Vista ist der gesuchte Ordner = C:\Users\Public\Documents


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (15. Februar 2008)

XP Prof


----------



## Schommie (16. Februar 2008)

hi
also:
ich hab die tage mein system neu formatiert,

als ich dann den blasc client runter geladen habe, und am installieren war, 
ist bei mir die internet verbindung abgebrochen(w-lan)

daraufhin hat sich die installation aufgehängt, und ich musste es neu installieren, doch nun kann ich es nicht machen....

ich starte die exe(fehlerfrei runtergeladen), dann folge ich den anweisungen, doch sobald das addon wieder die dateien runterladen will, hängt sich die installation auf...

das löschen der dateien unter /programm files, sowie /documents and settings/alluser/..../blasc

bringt nichts!

was kann ich noch machen?

(naja formatieren könnt ich wieder^^(dann hab ich windoof auch wieder auf deutsch^^)

aber wenn ich nochmal mein system formatieren muss, will ich gleich auf ubuntu umsteigen, doch dann ist die frage: läuft blasc2 unter linux?


----------



## Raz9r (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim installieren vom Blasc2-Client.

Ich habe ihn hier runtergeladen, und beim starten folgt diese Fehlermeldung:

-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich Abbrechen will kommt

-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Könnte mir jemand helfen ??


MfG


----------



## druian (17. Februar 2008)

bei mir kommt genau das selbe pls help  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz9r (17. Februar 2008)

habs schon rausgefunden


geht unter den pfad und löscht einfach den Ordner Dokumente  dann nochmal setup starten dann müsste es gehen, war zumindestens bei mir

MfG


----------



## Buffed_Fan (17. Februar 2008)

Danke habs jetzt auch herausgefunden...

Musst suchen aber habs dann gefunden...

Unter Vista gehts so :

Geh auf Computer, Lokaler Datenträger also Hauptfestplatte dann Benutzer, öffentlich, Öffentliche Dokumente und dort buffed löschen. Danach gehts


----------



## bockert (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo

der Blasc loader läst sich nicht instalieren , ich bekomme städig eine fehlermeldung. 

Fehlermeldung


----------



## Fint (18. Februar 2008)

Buffed_Fan schrieb:


> Danke habs jetzt auch herausgefunden...
> 
> Musst suchen aber habs dann gefunden...
> 
> ...



Also, bei mir war die selbe fehler meldung. Ich habe  auch alle buffed und blasc ordner gelöscht danach konnt ich es auch ohne probleme instalieren.

M.F.G

Thomas (nc-piskorth)
PC action fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (18. Februar 2008)

bockert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> der Blasc loader läst sich nicht instalieren , ich bekomme städig eine fehlermeldung.
> 
> Fehlermeldung



Lies doch mal den Beitrag, von raz9r wo ich auch geantwortet habe. Gute Erklärung und lösung zum Problem

danach müsste es wieder gehen

MFG

Thomas (nc-piskort)

PC Action Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bockert (18. Februar 2008)

jup thx für die hilfe


----------



## Schommie (18. Februar 2008)

gibts hier kein support?


----------



## necroreaper (20. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, hab ein Problem bei der Installation des Blasc-Clients nachdem ich gestern plötzlich nicht mehr meine WOW-Addons mit BLASC verwalten konnte habe ich BLASC deinstalliert. Jetzt lässt es sich nicht mehr installieren. Wenn ich Setup starte kommt direkt die Fehlermeldung: 
"Datei C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Configs\LocalDirs.xml kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden."

Irgend jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Bazdash (21. Februar 2008)

Es ist kein Problem mit der Installation, aber dennoch ein Problem:

Wenn ich BLASC aufstarte dann kommt die Meldung: "ein Problem Wurde erkannt: Problembericht senden/nicht senden"

Ich habe alle Add-Ons aktualisiert und die Verion von BLASC2 ist auch die neueste. Ich arbeite mit Windows XP Professional.

Kennt jemand einen ausweg?


----------

